# TV (digital, koaxial) zu PC-Soundkarte (Line-in)



## Dalwar (29. November 2013)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen Fernseher gekauft und würde gerne dessen Sound über mein PC-System ausgeben. Im Moment sind beide Geräte über HDMI verbunden, damit bekomm ich den Sound auch ohne weiteres vom PC auf den TV. Ich bin aber an der anderen Richtung interessiert. Der Fernseher hat einen digitalen Audioausgang über ein Koaxialkabel und einen Lautsprecherausgang und ich möchte das irgendwie mit dem Line-In meiner Soundkarte verbinden (Creative X-Fi Music), die leider keinen anderen Eingang zur Verfügung stellt. Ist das mit irgendwelchen raffinierten Kabel- und Adaptertricksereien möglich, ohne, dass ich mir dafür extra einen Decoder anschaffen muss? Dass vom Fernseher dabei nur ein Stereosignal ankommt ist für mich nicht relevant.

Danke für eure Kompetenz


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2013)

Du MUSST dafür nen Wandler haben, anders geht es nicht. Der LineIn erwartet den Ton halt als Stromschwankungen, die (verstärkt) dann passend die Lautsprechermembranen zum schwingen bringen. Digital aber kommen ja Daten an, die müssen erst in Stromschwankungen umgewandelt werden für den LineIN. Erst recht optische Daten, das ist ja nur ein Lichtstrahl - der wandelt sich nicht durch nen simplen Adapter in Stromschwankungen um  

Es muss aber kein richtiger "Decoder" sein - so was reicht: Audio Konverter Wandler Digital zu Analog - Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik oder http://www.amazon.de/CSL-Konverter-Entertainment-Reduction-Vollmetall/dp/B00DS2QBKA dazu dann halt noch ein Kabel 2x Cinch auf 3,5mm Stereo. Das Teil muss mit Strom versorgt werden, Netzteil ist bei beiden dabei.



ODER vlt versuch es über den Kopfhörerausgang des LCDs.


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2013)

Vielleicht hat ja das Motherboard einen SPDIF-Eingang.


----------



## Murxwitz (29. November 2013)

oder der TV einen Kopfhörerausgang, der ließe sich mit einem einfachen Kabel nutzen. Musst nur mal mit der Lautstärke des TV spielen (leise anfangen)


----------



## Dalwar (1. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank schonmal, das hilft mir weiter.
Nur um das idiotensicher zu gestalten:
TV --Koaxialkabel--> Wandler --2x-Cinch-auf-1x-Klinke--> Soundkarte: Line-In --> Soundkarte: Output --> Boxen
Kommt das so hin?

Macht es einen Unterschied, ob ich da ein "Antennenkabel" oder ein "Audio-Koaxialkabel" verwende, oder ist Koaxialkabel gleich Koaxialkabel? Bin da nicht so bewandert :>


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat Dein TV ganz sicher nen digitalen Koax-Ausgang? Die meisten haben nämlich eher einen optischen SPDIF.

 und mit Antennenkabel hat an sichr nichts zu tun: der digitale koax ist technisch an sich das gleiche wie Cinch, nur dass es nicht Stereo ist. Du könntest also an sich auch ein Cinch-Kabel nehmen und nur zB die beiden weißen Stecker nutzen. Um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen: http://www.amazon.de/HQ-Digitales-Koaxial-vergoldete-Cinchstecker/dp/B000O77UAC das würde halt definitiv als Vorgaben erfüllen. Ein normales Cinchkabel KÖNNTE theoretisch nen unpassenden Widerstand oder so haben, so dass das Signal nicht richtig ankommt. Du kannst aber auch erst mal ein normales Cinchkabel testen, und falls es nicht klappt dann das koaxial-Kabel nachbestellen. 

 Eine Frage hab ich aber noch: warum der Umweg über den PC? Hat Dein Boxen keinen Zusatzanschluss? Das haben an sich fast alle Boxensets. und selbst wenn nicht: es gibt auch Umschalter, so dass Du PC und LCD gleichzeitig anschließen kannst - ist nämlich schon was aufwendig, wenn der PC an sein muss, nur damit Du den TV-Ton auf den Boxen hast ^^


----------



## Dalwar (1. Dezember 2013)

Hm, guter Punkt. Bin nach den Specs hier gegangen, was vielleicht nicht so clever war. Untem Anschluss steht tatsächlich "SPDIF", sah aber für mich genauso aus wie ein Cinch-Anschluss. Meine Schuld ... danke fürs Aufpassen.
Irgendwie bin ich grad auch sehr verwirrt, weil die Dinger für mich alle gleich aussehn. Koaxial, Cinch, Antenne - wohl doch nicht dasselbe.

Über den PC eigentlich nur aus purem Geiz. Der TV wird nur als Zweitmonitor bzw. für DVDs, Livestreams usw. verwendet, die sowieso über den PC wiedergegeben werden. Fernsehen per se tu ich nur sehr selten, deshalb würde es sich nicht wirklich lohnen, deshalb einen Umschalter zu kaufen (was ich übrigens mit Decoder gleichgesetzt hatte). Die Boxen allein können, so wie ich das dem Handbuch entnommen habe, entweder am PC oder am TV betrieben werden, beides gleichzeitig braucht Zusatzgeräte.
Ich glaube ich verzieh mich mal unauffällig aus diesem Forum bevor ich mich weiter in Verlegenheit bringe


----------



## OctoCore (1. Dezember 2013)

Lol... nur keine unötigen Hemmungen. 
Aber da das Dingen nun mal *1x digitaler Audioausgang (koaxial)* hat, verrate doch einfach, welches Motherboard du hast - eventuell hat es ja den passenden Eingang. Dann kann man sich den Wandler sparen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Also, da steht ja "digitaler Audioausgang (koaxial) " bei dem LCD - schau doch einfach mal, wie der aussieht. Hier siehst Du gut den Unterschied:

http://www.areadvd.de/images/2011/Denon_AVR-1912/Denon_AVR-1912_AnschluesseRueckseite3.jpg
 links oben die Buchse ist für ein Antennenkabel, und die weißen und roten sind Cinch-Buchsen. Die Farbe für den koaxialen Ausgang am TV ist sicher ne andere, oft orange. Bei der Antenne spricht man rein technisch auch von "koax", weil koaxial an sich nichts anderes als die Grundbauweise des Kabels ist (Stromleitungskabel in der Mitte und eine Ummantelung drumherum), das hat aber nichts mit der Steckerform zu tun. 


 Wenn Du nen digitalen EINgang am Board hast, vor allem koax, dürfte das aber eher ein absoluter Zufallstreffer sein   aber nachsehen kannst Du natürlich.


----------



## OctoCore (2. Dezember 2013)

Na ja, ich habe hier noch ein Board mit Cinch-SPDIF-Eingang rumliegen.
Ist zwar nicht unbedingt die Regel, aber Zufall würde ich es nicht grade nennen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Na ja, ich habe hier noch ein Board mit Cinch-SPDIF-Eingang rumliegen.
> Ist zwar nicht unbedingt die Regel, aber Zufall würde ich es nicht grade nennen.



und sicher ein EINgang und nicht ein AUSgang?


----------



## Dalwar (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein Board ist ein ASROCk B75M GL R2.0, scheint keinen solchen Eingang zu haben.
Der Anschluss am TV ist ein schwarzer Cinch-Anschluss, drunter steht SPDIF.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2013)

Das ist dann digital koaxial. SPDIF ist quasi einfach nur "digital", also der Übertragungsstandard - das kann elektrisch (koax) oder auch optisch sein.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2013)

Okay, das Asrock B75-Board hat keinen Digi-Eingang. Dann können wir das abhaken. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> und sicher ein EINgang und nicht ein AUSgang?


 
GANZ sicher, weil ich ihn ab und zu benutzt habe - vor allem, um die eine oder andere Mär zur digitalen Audioübertragung auf reale Relevanz abzuklopfen. 
3 SPDIF-Anschlüsse, 1x Cinch IN, 2x OUT (Cinch und TOS)


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2013)

OctoCore schrieb:


> GANZ sicher, weil ich ihn ab und zu benutzt habe - vor allem, um die eine oder andere Mär zur digitalen Audioübertragung auf reale Relevanz abzuklopfen.
> 3 SPDIF-Anschlüsse, 1x Cinch IN, 2x OUT (Cinch und TOS)


 Das ist aber echt ne Seltenheit. Kaum jemand mit nem PC braucht doch nen digitalen Eingang, die meisten nutzen ja nicht überhaupt irgendeine Form eines Einganges, und die Boardhersteller sparen ja jeden "unnötigen" Euro ein, außer im Segment der edleren Boards


----------



## OctoCore (3. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... und die Boardhersteller sparen ja jeden "unnötigen" Euro ein, außer im Segment der edleren Boards


 
Leider hast du Recht ... wie man auch beim Board des TE deutlich sehen kann.
Nur drei analoge Buchsen - was in der Praxis bedeutet, dass man auf analogen Surroundsound verzichten muss, wenn man eine der Buchsen als Eingang benutzt, z.B. für den vorgeschlagenen Wandler-Adapter.
Da sind wir wieder beim Thema. 
Mit dem Wandler bekommt man aber auch nur 2-Kanal-PCM aus dem TV-SPDIF-Ausgang in den Rechner. 
Bei Sendungen mit AC3-Tonspur wird es stumm bleiben - wenn der Fernseher sowas überhaupt zu seinem Digitalausgang weiterleitet.


----------

